# Landscape HDR with my New D7100.



## Xpertss (Jun 2, 2013)

One of the shots from Saturday's trip to lost lake. Had to put the D7100's HDR feature to the test.




Lost Lake, Hood Rover, Oregon by Xpertss Photos, on Flickr

What you think?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2013)

Perfectimo!


----------



## Richichi (Jun 2, 2013)

It's a nice shot but  I'm curious on the details - how many frames w/settings ?? Did you do the HDR composite in camera ? if so did you do same out of camera to test the results? I just picked my D7100 up a few days ago and haven't had a chance to go out with it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 2, 2013)

Richichi said:


> It's a nice shot but  I'm curious on the details - how many frames w/settings ?? Did you do the HDR composite in camera ? if so did you do same out of camera to test the results? I just picked my D7100 up a few days ago and haven't had a chance to go out with it.



I have the same questions.


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 2, 2013)

I used the the built-in HDR feature and set the HDR strength at "High". Shot the image in the Shutter priority and metered with caemra as well. 

Does this answer the question? 



Richichi said:


> It's a nice shot but  I'm curious on the details - how many frames w/settings ?? Did you do the HDR composite in camera ? if so did you do same out of camera to test the results? I just picked my D7100 up a few days ago and haven't had a chance to go out with it.





Tailgunner said:


> Richichi said:
> 
> 
> > It's a nice shot but  I'm curious on the details - how many frames w/settings ?? Did you do the HDR composite in camera ? if so did you do same out of camera to test the results? I just picked my D7100 up a few days ago and haven't had a chance to go out with it.
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2013)

Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D7100
Lens: 10.5 mm f/2.8
Image Date: 2013-06-01
Focal Length: 10.5mm (35mm equivalent: 10mm)
Aperture: f/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.0003 s (1/3200)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Copyright: XPERTSS PHOTOGRAPHY
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.4 (Windows)


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 3, 2013)

Xpertss said:


> I used the the built-in HDR feature and set the HDR strength at "High". Shot the image in the Shutter priority and metered with caemra as well.
> 
> Does this answer the question?
> 
> ...



Cool, I honestly didn't know about the built in HDR feature. I'm going to check it out torrow.


----------



## EDL (Jun 3, 2013)

Is it just the way the composition is, or does anyone else see a fair bit of barrel distortion?

Don't get me wrong, I like the shot, just looks like there's some barrel distortion to me.


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, only down side is that you have to go in to the settings and change from raw or raw+jpeg to JPEG only in order to use the HDR feature.



			
				Tailgunner said:
			
		

> Cool, I honestly didn't know about the built in HDR feature. I'm going to check it out torrow.



Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D7100
*Lens: 10.5 mm f/2.8*
Image Date: 2013-06-01

EDL, I shot this with a fisheye lens and manually flatten it using Lightroom. I kind of like the minimal barrel distortion and didn't want to flat the image all the way. 

Thanks



EDL said:


> Is it just the way the composition is, or does anyone else see a fair bit of barrel distortion?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the shot, just looks like there's some barrel distortion to me.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2013)

Some of the shadows are blocked or still under exposed, a typical limitation of in-camera HDR.
Nikon's HDR uses just 2 exposures. Choosing the HDR Strength determines the difference in the exposure between the 2 shots.

Coupled with the limitation of using JPEG instead of Raw files, the in-camera HDR feature is like the other in-camera JPEG image settings like contrast, saturation, and sharpening - pretty crude.


----------



## Richichi (Jun 3, 2013)

To see if the feature is worthwhile it would have been nice to see a comparison hdr done with stand alone software - letting the camera think which is best might not be so good


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 4, 2013)

Does the d7000 have the HDR 'mode'? I looked in my manual and didn't see it. Not a loss as I am not ready for it yet, but curious.
N


----------



## Richichi (Jun 4, 2013)

no nancy not in d7000 but it's new in the d7100


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 4, 2013)

Xpertss said:


> One of the shots from Saturday's trip to lost lake. Had to put the D7100's HDR feature to the test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



side note- how do you like the fisheye?  I always wanted one.


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 5, 2013)

Burgh,

It's one of my all time favorite lens. I find pictures more crisp with this lens frankly it barely takes space in the bag. 



412 Burgh said:


> Xpertss said:
> 
> 
> > One of the shots from Saturday's trip to lost lake. Had to put the D7100's HDR feature to the test.
> ...


----------



## exemplaria (Jun 5, 2013)

How does in-camera HDR work on a DSLR?  Does it actually take multiple exposures, save all those, and then combine them in-camrea and save that new image as well, so that you could do a compare with manual software?  Or is it one mirror up - multiple exposures so you could in theory do it handheld? On my iphone for example, it just takes several exposures with one click so it can be done handheld. Not that the results are suburb but you get what I'm asking about.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 5, 2013)

exemplaria said:


> How does in-camera HDR work on a DSLR?  Does it actually take multiple exposures, save all those, and then combine them in-camrea and save that new image as well, so that you could do a compare with manual software?  Or is it one mirror up - multiple exposures so you could in theory do it handheld? On my iphone for example, it just takes several exposures with one click so it can be done handheld. Not that the results are suburb but you get what I'm asking about.



All I know is the camera clicks off 2-3 times for every single depress of the shutter button...Series or Single setting. I haven't had time to view them on the PC yet and see what's up.


----------



## Xpertss (Jun 6, 2013)

From the reading that I've done the D7100 only takes 2 shots and there are no setting that I can find to change that. unless you want to bracket the and do manual HDR




exemplaria said:


> How does in-camera HDR work on a DSLR?  Does it actually take multiple exposures, save all those, and then combine them in-camrea and save that new image as well, so that you could do a compare with manual software?  Or is it one mirror up - multiple exposures so you could in theory do it handheld? On my iphone for example, it just takes several exposures with one click so it can be done handheld. Not that the results are suburb but you get what I'm asking about.


----------

